# gettin bio spira



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

well im getting 2 1oz packs of bio spira for my 75 g and was wondering if i should put some clear ammonia in first, i read somewhere that i should but how much?? putting 5 caribes in as soon as possible


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If you have fish in there already, you do not need to add ammonia.


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

i dont have any fish in there quite yet


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

then add some ammonia before you add the biospira. they need ammonia to start working and maintain health


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Would adding fish before adding the bio spira do the same? I don't like the idea of adding ammonia to the tank. I could add a bunch of large feeders. I know it says to add fish at the same time as the bio spira, but i also am not comfortable putting all my p's in at that time.

also, should I have the carbon out of my filter when i put in the bio-spira?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

THe carbon is fne, set up your tank as it will be when you add your p's. I would put a bunch of feeders in there a few days before you add the biospira. There fast to be some ammonia in the tank, otherwise the biospira will die off.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i was told to add bio spira 3 days after you add fish


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Any way I can tell if the bio spira is working or not? I've used it twice before but that was like a year ago and i don't remember.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

if your fish are still alive, its working


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Ha, well I can't argue with you. They are alove and well, just a little stressed out and scared. We will see tomorrow morning. A test should give accurate results right?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

you need to try some stuff called "PRIME" its a water conditioner that removes all the chlorine and sh*t, it also detoxifies ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, you'll still have the readings on your test results, but they will be false readings, meaning that they are present in the water just not toxic anymore, it will clear up soon afterwards.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

you can add a fish such as a piranha to a totally knew set up. Just dont add a lot of fish. Piranha's are a strong fish. A lot stronger than most peple give credit to. It aint the best thing to do but i have had no problems and have heard of little in doing this way.


----------

